# مكتب فرص الاعمال يقدم كورس اسواق المال



## وردة السوسن (21 فبراير 2012)

[SIZE=+0]كورس اسواق المال (دورة لمدة 3 شهور)



الدورة منظمة من قبل فريق (*خطوة مصرية*) وهو الراعي للدورة
*ميعاد الدورة :*
تبدأ الدورة بأذن اللهيوم 24 فبراير، 2012‏ في تمام الساعة 09:00 مساءً‏وتنتهي في 11 مايو، 2012‏ في تمام الساعة 12:00 صباحاً‏‏


*محتوى الدورة :*

البورصة + العملات

آفاق جديدة و فرص إستثمارية عظيمة​

أول خطوة لعالم المال الجديد​

خطوة مختلفة بشكل مختلف​

تعلم كيف تستثمر أموالك في أسواق المال المختلفة​

تعلم كيف تحقق أرباح حتي لو السوق هابط​

تعلم كيف تضاعف الأرباح في السوق الصاعد​

تعلم كيف تستغل السوق العرضي​

تعلم كيف تصنع قرارك بنفسك​

*مكان الدورة :*
عمارة 28 – عمارات العبور – كوبري الفنجري – صلاح سالم – أمام بانوراما 6 أكتوبر
*سعر الدورة 500 جنيه مصري*​*
ملاحظة :​*
الدورة منظمة من قبل فريق (*خطوة مصرية*) وهو الراعي للدورةللاستفسار يرجي الاتصال علي 01281111893 - 01061722225 - 01226009127 - 01002750571 *مع تحيات مكتب فرص الاعمال - الرياض ت*
*2631303 (09661)
www.afkarbiz.com
جوال : 00966505756800
جوال : 00966568919429*​[/SIZE]​


----------

